# crimestopper RS4-G5



## mvaillan (Oct 7, 2012)

I want to know how to program the remote starter to use with manual transmission. I connected all the wires (tach, hand brake and door) but when I put the remote in manual mode I received always a message from blinking light that the remote starter is in manual mode transmission error.

I try to e-mail to Crimestopper but I never received a message from them.

Thanks


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

MANUAL TRANSMISSION EXIT PROCEDURE (Option #11-1, 11-3 & 11-4)
This system features a Manual Transmission Mode. When exiting the vehicle, there is safety check out
procedure required for the manual transmission mode to work. There are 3 choices of operation,
1. Option 11-1: With engine running and vehicle in neutral, set parking brake, then press “KEY” Icon on
transmitter. The remote starter will turn on and take over operation of the vehicle. Press lock button after
closing last door to finish exit procedure (same as steps a, b, c and d below).
2. Option 11-3: With engine running and vehicle in neutral, set parking brake, the remote starter will turn on and
take over operation of the vehicle.
a. Remove key, exit vehicle (remote starter unit must “SEE” door opened, then closed with engine
running).
b. Press Lock button within 10 seconds of closing door to “Arm with Idle Down” (engine stays running).
Press Lock a 2nd time to cancel “Idle Down” (engine turns off) and set up Manual Transmission Mode.
c. Press Lock button after 10 seconds to Arm system, lock the doors and shut down the engine. From this
point, you can remote start the engine unless a door is opened.
d. Press the Remote Start Button after closing door to set up Manual Transmission Mode without Arming
Alarm System.
3. Option 11-4: With engine running and vehicle in neutral, set parking brake, the remote starter will turn on and
take over operation of the vehicle. Remove Key and exit vehicle. When the last door of vehicle is closed, the
engine will turn off in 2 seconds a


----------



## mvaillan (Oct 7, 2012)

Perfect, now it works fine.

Thank you


----------

